# Samyang Announces the VDSLR Cine 16mm T2.6 Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2017)

```
<b>April 21st, 2017, Seoul, South Korea</b> – Global optics brand, Samyang Optics announce a new 16mm T2.6 cine lens, designed specifically for video shooting with uncoupled gear rings with T numbers. This launch adds one more lens to the existing 18 cine lenses for DSLR and mirrorless cameras.</p>
<p>Since 2012, Samyang Optics has released its cine lenses based on the needs of professional videographers. Satisfied with the image quality of Samyang lenses, videographers continuously requested for cine lenses and as an answer, Samyang launched cine lens line up.</p>
<p><!--more-->

This new launch expands the cine lens line up to a total of 19 lenses: 13 for DSLR cameras varying from 8mm fisheye to 135mm telephoto and 6 for mirrorless cameras varying from 8mm to 50mm.</p>
<p>Inheriting the renowned image quality of Samyang’s wide-angle lenses, the 16mm angle of view is commonly used by directors of photography around the globe for its versatile usage for wide-angled emotional scenes in film and videos. Along with the existing 14mm, 20mm and 24mm, this new lens will realise the delicate changes in the scenes.</p>
<p>As a ‘Total Imaging Solution’ optics brand, Samyang Optics now offers 51 lenses: 2 premium XP photo lenses, 2 autofocus lenses, 19 manual focus photo lenses, 19 cine lenses and 9 professional cinema lenses specifically under XEEN brand.</p>
<p>Launched to complete the Samyang cine lens line up, this new 16mm T2.6 will be available globally from June and will carry a suggested retail price of EUR 599.00. For more information, visit the Samyang social media channels.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## EdB (Apr 21, 2017)

Also comes with bonus STD of your choice.


----------

